# Best size crate for adult GSD?



## rangersdad

I've looked at the threads dealing with crates, but can't find the information I want (I may just be too impatient to check all of the threads, sorry!). My boy is 37" from head to base of tail, 27" at the shoulder, and around 70lbs. I've read recommendations on Google which basically advised adding 3" to the basic measurements to get the right crate size. I'd appreciate a more experienced opinion. Most of the crates available around here (used at any rate), are the XL size which seem a little too small. The information I read stated the dog should be able to turn around in the crate.....


----------



## ponyfarm

I got the Petmate Vari-Kennel giant sized. Its 48 x 32 x35..Max is very comfortable in it and he is a long gsd. It seems very sturdy..no equipment failures yet.


----------



## doggiedad

i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old. i had a crate
that could house an adult Great Dan. i used that crate
and had no problems. i like the idea of a extra large
crate so the dog will have room. when my dog was crated
i had my neighbor come in every 2 hours to let him out.
when he was older my neighbor came in every 3 to 4 hours
to let him out.


----------



## rangersdad

*Best crate size*

Thank you both! I've found two used close to my location but they are too small (I thought they were and you've confirmed it.) Going to keep looking or I'll have to buy new.


----------

